# my first payment



## andreasandreas (Mar 3, 2015)

i just started driving for uber(x). i made $220.69 in fares and uber send me a check over $156.33 for that time period. that means uber takes a total of 41%. i'm not pleased.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Did you calculate all the $1 safety ride fees that UBER takes out on each fare?


----------



## andreasandreas (Mar 3, 2015)

yes. i just wasn't aware that this boils down to 41%


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

andreasandreas said:


> i just started driving for uber(x). i made $220.69 in fares and uber send me a check over $156.33 for that time period. that means uber takes a total of 41%. i'm not pleased.


Wait until you figure your actual costs to make that $156.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

There should be a stub attached that gives you a break down of the totals fares, surge portions, ubers cuts and fees, etc.


----------



## andreasandreas (Mar 3, 2015)

i figured that with the earnings calculator.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Seems roughly right, especially if you did a lot of short rides. 20% of 220 is $44= 176 minus 20 rides=$156. It sucks, but it seems about right.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Lidman said:


> There should be a stub attached that gives you a break down of the totals fares, surge portions, ubers cuts and fees, etc.


There is, on the dashboard pay statement. Itemized daily. The dollar SRF comes off first, which is kind of surprising as it nets Uber less. Surge rates or adjustments noted per applicable ride.
Like it or not, that dollar was never yours. So taking the total with SRF and saying UBER takes whatever percent, is similar to UBER math at times.


----------



## andreasandreas (Mar 3, 2015)

yes, a lot of short rides. and yes, i guess that's what it is :/


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

You probably only made about $75 after expenses such as gas, maintenance, depreciation etc


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

andreasandreas said:


> yes. i just wasn't aware that this boils down to 41%


That is before taxes - UBER reports 100% of your income. TimFromMA is correct- you really do need to account for all those expenses, by putting money aside. Did you make sure your insurance is legit? That is another expense.


----------



## andreasandreas (Mar 3, 2015)

yes, it seems you hardly make any money. https://uberpeople.net/pages/EarningsCalculator/
my insurance is legit. farmers will insure you properly here in CO


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

andreasandreas said:


> yes, it seems you hardly make any money. https://uberpeople.net/pages/EarningsCalculator/
> my insurance is legit. farmers will insure you properly here in CO


Where I'm at, one of the local taxi companies, one of the two better companies to drive for, they do a 60/40 split. The driver keeping 60% and I believe the most I driver will ever pay out is $150. The only other expense would be fuel for the shift. So with that, you would be covered under their insurance (typically, you pay a bond that covers the deductible $8 a shift till paid off), you would have real dispatching (lineups), an Ipad/app in the car also and you get the use of the car.

It is a hell of a lot less headache - in my opinion. Personally, I prefer a simple hourly lease rate. That being said, I am talking about a small town with a big college, the scale is very different here. The size of the companies are manageable. A driver deals with a lot of BS but for the most part, things are safe.

The gist of what I'm getting at is that for 40% fees, UBER doesn't offer much for that other than a pipe dream. If you want to save up for a fancy tv or vacation..... but, man as a driver you take all the risk. You leverage the equity of your car and it probably depreciates faster than you can earn it back.

Good luck in Colorado- start out with what you are comfortable with and see where it takes you.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> There is, on the dashboard pay statement. Itemized daily. The dollar SRF comes off first, which is kind of surprising as it nets Uber less. Surge rates or adjustments noted per applicable ride.
> Like it or not, that dollar was never yours. So taking the total with SRF and saying UBER takes whatever percent, is similar to UBER math at times.


When the minimum fare is let's say $4.00 and they make that $1 part of your fare it was yours. Look at your payment statement the SRF is not even included in the fare.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

pengduck said:


> When the minimum fare is let's say $4.00 and they make that $1 part of your fare it was yours. Look at your payment statement the SRF is not even included in the fare.


When I have a minimum fare it seems to reflect the dollar off and then the 20%. I have seen too many 2.40 fares. Yep.

UberX 3.00 1.00 (1.00) (0.60) 2.40


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

When you are a mean, shitty, ruthless company, then it's helpful to also be devious. UBER 1099K statements to drivers is a great example. They went the extra mile to ensure that your actual earnings were fairly opaque. Buried in the lumped gross fares. It's there, but you had to total up the monthlys to see what you actually earned...and what they skimmed.


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

andreasandreas said:


> i just started driving for uber(x). i made $220.69 in fares and uber send me a check over $156.33 for that time period. that means uber takes a total of 41%. i'm not pleased.


I know Uber math works in Ubers favor, but real world math shows thats 71% for you 29% for Uber.

We blame uber for a lot of things, but not being able to use a calculator should not be one of them.

If you cant even do real world math, Uber math will **** you raw.


----------

